# Wrigley isn't eating or pooping.



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

I've had such a horrible day...

The air conditioner broke yesterday. We had to go out and buy fans. Wrigley has two fans in his bedroom. He also has 2 frozen 2 liter pop bottles in his cage. I've been doing everything I can to make him comfortable, but something isn't right. I noticed today that he has not eaten much of his pellets and he is not pooping much at all. The poop that is in his cage is bigger than it should be and full of fur. He isn't even as excited about his dried papaya treats. He usually eats them all at once, but the last day he has not been. He also peed outside of his litterbox which is something he hasn't done since he was nuetered.

I feel so horrible because I should have caught this sooner.I think it has been going on for 2 days now. My mom was nice enough to clean Wrigley's cage for me yesterday and I thought she had refilled his food bowl and she told me that his litterbox was not too bad so she didn't empty it. I didn't think anything of that because I had just cleaned it out the day before. Then today I found out that she had not refilled his food bowl and it was still full.

Now as if things can't get any worse I'm completely not prepared for this. I don't have any of the things I need to get Wrigley eating and pooping again.

My mom is going to stop at the store on her way home from work and pickup some canned pumpkin and fresh pineapple and anything else I may need for Wrigley.

Then we have the air conditioner guy coming over tonight...

I forgot to mention that the electricity went out this afternoon and that had me really freaking out because of all of my pets, especially Wrigley because heat effects him the most and it is 90+ degrees out.

I just feel so horrible that I didn't notice something was wrong with Wrigley sooner and that I don't have the things to help him yet.

I'm really sorry for making this post some long. It's just been arough day. What should I have my Mom get for Wrigley to help him poop and get him eating?

Thanks for listening.

Jenn


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

Well I don't know what to say but other people will have great advice for you.

So sorry for Wrigley, hope he gets better!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Gosh, I hope you can get his system going right away. That's scary it's been 2 days.

Absolutely should get NutriCal, Simethicone (baby gas formula you canget at a CVS under baby items), and some Tetracycline which you canusually find at a feed store. One teaspoon per gallon ofwater and then give him a syringe full. What size syringes doyou have?

Let Wrigley run around so that he can get his system moving andexercised. Give him a massage, and get some Pedialyte to keephim hydrated. By all means, give him cannedpumpkin. He'll need the fiber in it to encourage him to go.

Will pray very hard. 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2005)

Can you get him to a vet? If there wasfur in his poop (when he was still pooping) he may have a fair bit inhis stomach that could turn into a hairball.

Pumpkin is good, but you may need to force feed it if he isn'tinterested. Nutri Cal is a good supplement- you put it ontheir paw and they will groom it off. Have you tried temptinghim to eat yet? Will he eat any treats, or is he refusinganything?

If he is having problems with gas, you can give him simethicone(spelling?). If he has gas, you will hear unnaturally loudgurgling noises when you put your ear to his belly.

I've never nursed a rabbit through GI stasis before, but others here have and can give some better advice.


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Jenn - I'm hoping for you and Wrigley. Hold on sweet bunny...

:bunnydance:***&lt;--- For Wrigley *get moving* baby and start pooping!


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Jenn!

I'm sorry to hear about Wrigley 

I could just be the heat that is affecting him, although you should probably take someprecautions.

You'll have a good start with the *canned pumpkin* and *fresh pineapple juice*.

You might want to give him some *Nutri-cal* and possibly some *Pedialyte*, too.

If necessary, force the pumpkin and liquids with a *syringe* (youcan get one that they make for babies meds in the drug store).

*Laxatone* works well for furblock.

*Simethicone* will help if he's gassy/bloated.

Keep a close eye on him and get him to the vet if he gets worse.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

NutriCal has laxatone/stimulant in it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, no, not Wrigley. Follow Carolyn's advice and please keep us posted.

We'll pray for Wrigley, too.

Laura


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh no Jenn, not Wrigley. Sending love and prayers. I hope he gets better soon. Keep us updated.

ray:

Vickie


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 8, 2005)

ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 8, 2005)

This is nuts! This summer has been somuch hotter then the past few, at least here, and I think that's reallyaffecting the bunnies.

I just went through this last week with Abby. It wasawful. I got NO sleep for 3 days, but trust me, it's worth it.

Everyone has given you good suggestions, the other thing I can reallythink of is to make a pellet slurry. Take some pellets andmix them with pedialyte or water if you don't have pedialyteyet. Let them soak for a while and then put them in a blenderto reduce it to a suldge. Abby was willing to drink the waterthat kind of floated to the top at first, but then I had to syringe itinto her.

Jen


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank you all so much.

Well, the power went out again, but it is back on my Stepdad said that some the lights around the area are out too.

I gave Wrigley some pumpkin he ate about half of what I gavehim. I also gave him some fresh pineapple he hasn't eaten anyof it yet.

I got Nutrical, Pedialyte, and Simethicone. I'm not sure what to give him first and how much to give him.

I just thought I would mention that he is still rather active and hewas nibbling on a few pieces of hay. He hasn't eaten hispapaya treats though or pooped yet.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

I would put extra water bottles in the freezerso that way if the power did go out you can pull them out as the otherone starts to warm up. I have 1 half gal bottle in the freezer, 2 readyto go when I pull one out. I also have 10 20 oz bottles in the freezerand like 8 extra all ready to be put in as I pull out the frozen ones.Everytime I buy pop or anything that comes in bottles I save them andfill it with water.

Wow seems like this year is GI stasis and other things with heat. wow.Im praying for you and Wriggly and the advice I see up there is thebest to go even though I have never gone through it yet. *KNOCK ONWOOD*.

Take care.

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 8, 2005)

everyone has already given the good advice to follow to nurse Wrigley back to health. I will keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Doesn't matter that he doesn't want the pumpkin,it does matter that he gets it in his system. He needs thefiber. I'd fill a syringe (even though it's a pain) withstraight canned pumpkin and make sure he gets a decentamount. As much as he'll take.

How big are your syringes?

Tucker is 4 lbs and I was giving him .03 mil of Simethicone in the morning and evening.

Tetracycline - one teaspoon per gallon once a day. Have to know size of syringe - one dose per day.

NutriCal - with each treatment - every 4 hours, I'd give Tucker atleast 1/2 inch. NutriCal is key for stimulating appetite,laxatone, boosting immune system, and getting nutrients and vitaminshe's missing by not eating.

Pineapple has to be fresh to break up mucus in hairballs, althoughenzymes effects are questionable to some. I do itanyway. Don't give him a choice in eating it.Squeeze out the juice and feed with syringe.

Papaya Tablets might be best at this time. Get ones with no sugar and give a pill a day.

Wouldn't dilute the pumpkin, pineapple, or simethicone.

Pedialyte, again, wondering about the sizes of your syringes.]

These are key to get in him at this point. He won't like it, but it must be done for his health and survival.

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

S'more is 7 lbs and is about 2 1/2 years old.

We gave her *1/2 inch of Nutri-cal daily *(you may want to double this because we we also giving Laxatone 1/2 inch daily);

*.06 ml simethicone twice daily*;

&amp;

as much Pedialyte as she would tolerate (10 to 15 cc at a time),however we had taken S'more to the vet and she gave her IV liquids torehydrate her in the beginning.

We *squeezed the juice from fresh pineapple and mixed it with thePedialyte*, because S'more wouldn't eat it. We tried to give herstraight pineapple juice, but I don't think she like the sweet/sourtaste.

No way around it...we had a very messy sticky bunnie after each treatment.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

Woah...is Wrigley upset with me...:shock:

I gave him the nutrical. That was a pain...

He ate the pumpkin and pineapple on his own.

I'm about to give him some pedialyte. He has been licking some ice cubes though.

Best of all he left about 11 little and big poops. I'm just happy something is coming out.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> How big are your syringes?




They're 1 mil.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't think anyones buns likes to be botheredif you got to force feed them or anything. At least he is willing toeat the pumpkin and pineapples on his own.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 8, 2005)

ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> Best of all he left about 11 little and big poops.I'm just happy something is coming out.









Keep the treatment going at least until he starts eating on his own andwould still go one day beyond that with the simethicone andNutriCal. That is Excellent News. 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> Woah...is Wrigley upset with me...:shock:



NONE of my bunnies like Nutri-cal. 

I still say it smells like doggie-breath and probably tastes like it,too. Brindle gave me the butt for 2 days after her first dose. I'm notsure if S'more figured out that we were the ones putting that stickieicky stuff on her paw (we were VERY sneaky an distracted her when wedid that) but she tried to flick it off to the point that she wasgetting it on the walls and ceiling :disgust:

:sickbunny:


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How big are your syringes?
> ...


That's a lot of reloading!

We have a 3 ml(cc) that we got from the vet. 

We also have a 5 ml(cc) that we bought at the CVS drug store that's made for giving meds to babies.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Carolyn wrote: *
> ...


Yup, it is small! The vet gave them to me when Wrigley was onbaytril. He only had to have about .5 mil a day.

I think I'll get a bigger one when I get a chance. It would make things easier.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

Come on Wrigley baby keep those poops a' coming!!! :kiss:

Vickie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Come on Wrigley baby keep those poops a' coming!!! :kiss:
> 
> Vickie


I hope he keeps the poops coming too. 

The air conditioner guy is here now. I'm hoping that problem will be fixed soon.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 8, 2005)

We've got more poops!!

The air conditioner is fixed.

The electricity went out for a third time, but it is working again.

I'm going to keep a really close eye on Wrigley and keep up with all the stuff that was recommended. 

Thank you all!!! :hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 8, 2005)

Yay, Wrigley! Yay, Jenn!



:happybunny:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2005)

Way to keep those poops moving! :dragster:

Go Wrigley!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Jenn, I am just now seeing this. I feelso bad you and Wrigley had to go through this. I am sooo relieved he isok. My heart was in my throat as I read this. Big hugs to you andWrigley. 

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Jenn, I am just now seeing this. I feel so bad youand Wrigley had to go through this. I am sooo relieved he is ok. Myheart was in my throat as I read this. Big hugs to you and Wrigley.
> 
> Tina


Thanks!!

His poops are still abnormal, but he is pooping. Which is a definite sign that he is improving.

Big hugs to you and your's too. :hug:

It's been a crazy day. I'm hoping tomorrow goes a little smoother.

Thank you all.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

Last night I thought Wrigley was getting better,but this mornings once again there are no new poops. I'mgoing to be taking him to the vet soon.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 9, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.





Laura


----------



## naturestee (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope he's okay. Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear this, babybunnywrigley. ray:

Since he got his system going yesterday, I'm hopeful that he'llcontinue on this positive path. Let us know what the vetsays. Would continue with the pumpkin, NutriCal, simethicone,tetracycline, etc. 

Is he eating anything at all?? Will you have an Xray done to check for blockage? 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 9, 2005)

ray:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> So sorry to hear this, babybunnywrigley. ray:
> 
> Since he got his system going yesterday, I'm hopeful that he'llcontinue on this positive path. Let us know what the vetsays. Would continue with the pumpkin, NutriCal, simethicone,tetracycline, etc.
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like he has touched his pellets in at least two days...maybe more.

He will eat treats, but that it about it. He has been eating all his pumpkin (he LOVES it) and most of his papaya.

I'm not sure yet about the Xray yet. I'm going to see what the vet recommends.

I'm so nervous.


----------



## JimD (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh myI just replied to your PM before I read this, and I thought Wrigley was doing better.

Good decision to go to the vet!!

Prayers and good thoughts sent ray:

Keep us updated.

~Jim


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope he continues to get better. A few weeks ago i went through this with Roger and he is fine now.

Cristy


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

Best of luck at the vet, please keep usposted...hope it all goes wel! Come on Wrigley, you lilstinker, we need more cocoa puffs!!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 9, 2005)

Jenn, How's Wrigley doing? Any more poops? Come on Wrigley, we're all routing for you! You got to keep them poops coming.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 9, 2005)

Updates, updates, we need updates!?!?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

:waiting:


----------



## Zee (Aug 9, 2005)

What's the latest ????


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

We just got back. Wrigley did not haveafun time. The vet gave me all sorts of things togive to Wrigley...

Flagyl Liquid

Metacam

[align=left]Reglan[/align]
[align=left]Critical Care Formula[/align]
[align=left]Wrigley was injected with Vitamin B Complex, Reglan, and Fluids.[/align]
[align=left]They're not sure what excatly is wrong with Wrigley histemp. is fine. He does not have a blockage. Theythink it may have been the heat that has made him in a sense begin toshut down.[/align]
[align=left]We're hoping that all the medicine Wrigley was given andthe ones he was injected with will help boost his appetite.If it doesn't in about three days he will have to go into the Vetsagain and will have a blood test, xrays, and his teethtrimmed. The Vet said that some of his teeth have reallylittle points at the end that he doesn't think is enough to cause aproblem. Due to the fact that Wrigley is showing no signs ofdiscomfort and he does not have any ulsers on his tounge. Ifthe problem continues he may have to have his teeth trimmedthough.[/align]
[align=left]I hope that he has just been sluggish and he gets better soon.[/align]
[align=left]Jenn[/align]


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

Glad to hear its not a blackage! Keep us updated on progress!!


----------



## MessrMoony (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

C'mon Wrigley, keep eatin'


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Poor little punkin!

Would continue to give him the NutriCal to promote anappetite. Parsley is also said to increase theirappetites. 

Glad he got the Vitamin B Complex. Thank you for the detail,BBW. Please do keep us posted on our little guy.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Aug 9, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> We just got back. Wrigley did not haveafun time. The vet gave me all sorts of things togive to Wrigley...
> 
> Flagyl Liquid
> 
> ...


Hi Jenn,

Thanks for the update!!

I have a idea of what the meds are for, but I was wondering if you hadthat info from your vet and if you could share it with us?

~Jim


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

I scanned the info that my vet gave me on GI Stasis and made it into a pdf.

Here are the links...

http://www.my-precious.org/gis1.pdf

http://www.my-precious.org/gis2.pdf

*I got rid of the header because I don't want to post where I live, but the credit for the info goes to me vet.

The writing on the pdfs was from my vet. Instead of thepellet mixture he is having me give Wrigley Critical Care Formula andcanned pumpkin.

I also have a Newsletter on Rabbit Health News that is about rabbit diets that I'm going to scan when I get a chance.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Flagyl liquid is an intestinal medicine. Which I think also to help with an upset stomach.

Metacam is to help with any pain.

Reglan is to help get Wrigley's stomach moving.

Critical Care is made by Oxbow and is a food formula containing timothy hay.

I think the Vitamin B Complex was just to give him a boost.

Then he was given fluids to keep him hydrated.


----------



## JimD (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, Jenn!!!

Gotta keep on learning!!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Poor little punkin!
> 
> Would continue to give him the NutriCal to promote anappetite. Parsley is also said to increase theirappetites.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Carolyn!!

The vet told me not to give Wrigley the nutrical. :? He did say that parlsey is really good for him.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

Check out this link...

It has lots of good articles.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=SR&amp;C=0&amp;S=0&amp;PageNo=1&amp;GotoPage=YES&amp;SessionID=6d38891b9b3d4e801020e5ac76f1788d&amp;Advanced=0


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

Im crossing my fingers for more poops!! Thissummer has been wacky on everyone! ...i know so many ppl that havegotten wierd colds..that you usually only get in the winter!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope wrigley feels better REAL soon!

ray:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope he feels better now. It soundslike you have a good vet! Thanks for scanning that GI info, Iprinted it off for my bunny binder.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Jenn, I am so sorry you and Wrigley aregoing through this. I will keep you both in my prayers. C'mon Wrigleyyou can do it buddy. 
Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to us BBW.

Great investigative work and :highfive: to you and your vet for being so thorough!

Prayers continue.

ray:

-Carolyn


:star: So glad you brought him into the vet right away and didn't mess around.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I hope he feels better now. It sounds like youhave a good vet! Thanks for scanning that GI info, I printedit off for my bunny binder.


Thanks!! I love my Vet he has been so good with Wrigley and he sure knows a lot about rabbits.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Would like to also say Thank you for sharing thelinks, BBW. Definitely are getting printed out and in my binder likenaturestee said. 

:blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Would like to also say Thank you for sharing the links, BBW.Definitely are getting printed out and in my binder like naturesteesaid.
> 
> :blueribbon:
> 
> -Carolyn


Glad to help. 

Thank youall for the good thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 10, 2005)

I just wanted to let you all know that Wrigleyhas been eating his pellets for the first time in over 3 days and hehas also been pooping. The medicine seems to really behelping.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 10, 2005)

yay! I love Wrigley. What a trouper.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank God. 


:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 10, 2005)

YAY!

:highfive:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

Glad to hear Wrigley is eating!! w00h00!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> I just wanted to let you all know that Wrigley has beeneating his pellets for the first time in over 3 days and he has alsobeen pooping. The medicine seems to really behelping.


:groupparty:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

WTG Wrigley:colors::ele::colors::ele:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2005)

NBGN!

Nothing but Good News! :bunnydance:

Rainbows! 

P.S. Thanks for the links.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Way to go Wrigley. Partying over poop woo hoo!!:bunnydance::ele:

Tina


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 11, 2005)

I know I haven't been saying much in this thread(I haven't really had any advice and you already had a huge cheeringsection), but I have to say that this is one of the first I have beenchecking since it started. I guess I have a soft spot forWrigley (along with a few other bunnies that are in this forum) and Ijust wanted to say that I am glad that he is doing good. Iwould be very sad if it was anything else.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 11, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> I know I haven't been saying much in this thread (I haven'treally had any advice and you already had a huge cheering section), butI have to say that this is one of the first I have been checking sinceit started. I guess I have a soft spot for Wrigley (alongwith a few other bunnies that are in this forum) and I just wanted tosay that I am glad that he is doing good. I would be very sadif it was anything else.


Thank you so much. 

It really means a lot that you all care so much. I'm so glad to have found you all.

:hug:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

did you ever think you'd be so excited over poop?? 

Keep 'em comin' Wrigley!!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 15, 2005)

Just scanning through some posts and came accross this one. How is he doing?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 15, 2005)

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Just scanning through some posts and came accross this one.How is he doing?


Wrigley is completely better!! He just finished up hismedicine yesterday. Thank you for asking. 

My dog is sick now. He had some sort of allergic reactionlast night and this morning. He went to the vet this morningbefore my parents went on a business trip to Toronto. I'mwatching him now...he is on two different medicines (8 pills aday). I feel so bad for him because his ears swelled up aTON. He is a Golden Retriever and his usuallyfloppyears have swelled up to the size of about three pancakes.

If it's not one it's the other...:?


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm glad to hear wrigley is feeling much better, but i'm sorry about your dog!

I know what you mean when you say if it's not one, it's the other....

Keep us posted on how your dog is doing!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dog...but VERY glad tohear about Wrigley...wonderful job you and the vet did getting him thruthis!!


----------

